# Income Requirements



## Phil306 (May 14, 2013)

Hello,

I'm sure this has been asked and answered before, so I am hoping not to upset anyone. However, if anyone knows, what is the base income level for an American wanting to obtain a long term VISA for Italy? 

I have a guranteed income from my pension, which will be over 100k a year (USD). I also have a sizeable amount in a 401k.

Any advice/tips would be appreciated.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

This response is based on our personal experience. There is no published minimum income for this visa. It's at the discretion of each consulate. Ours was Miami and they told us we needed $8000/mo or 1 mil. in the bank. On a whim I inquired at two other consulates and got different amounts. One was $7000/mo, the other $6000. So based on your thread I would say you're in pretty good shape. Good luck.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Guaranteed pension of 100,000/yr. will most likely be ok.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Others have told me E30K


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

panama rick said:


> This response is based on our personal experience. There is no published minimum income for this visa. It's at the discretion of each consulate. Ours was Miami and they told us we needed $8000/mo or 1 mil. in the bank. On a whim I inquired at two other consulates and got different amounts. One was $7000/mo, the other $6000. So based on your thread I would say you're in pretty good shape. Good luck.


I know it's late, but I just want to point out that the numbers you quoted above are more than likely for two people. Correct?

The semi-official number is somewhere around $35,000 per year per person - so, about $70,000 in guaranteed annual income for a couple. But, as noted, each consulate applies their own logic to this question.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Correct, income per couple.


----------

